# Any expat runners or cyclists in Granada?



## Lee25 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've found a couple of great clubs here in Granada but wanted to try to locate some expats in a similar situation to me who want to meet up for bike rides (road or mountain bike) and running. Perhaps if we can get a group together we can even form a small club. 

I work in central Granada and I'm out most days and either on the trails in the mountains (exploring new routes all the time) or on the road/track in and around the city.

If you, like me love the outdoors but want company for some of your training then let me know and we can arrange something


----------



## thelastspud (Oct 24, 2011)

have you ever cycled up the Veleta? I saw some guys doing that a few weeks ago I thought they must be part machine


----------



## julietg (Nov 11, 2011)

I like mountain biking and would love to find some new routes in the area, but I am quite limited by when I can go out (work, children etc) so am probably nowhere near as fit as you. But I would be interested to know if there are any other 'sunday riders' like me in Granada?


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I live just by the airport. For those who dont want to spend 40 minutes doing a 45degree climb its a good area to have relaxing rides off road to get fitness up.

I would love to meet up with some people and ride, I havent ridden in a group in years!

Would also be great to meet up with some expats in the area as I know noone :-(


----------



## julietg (Nov 11, 2011)

That sounds good Moominette - I live in La Zubia and there are only two options there, up or down. I do need to get my fitness up on some more flat terrain. When do you normally go out riding?


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

I have an eight year old who restricts me a bit too. With him and my job I only really have time to go out at the weekend or bank holidays. Normally weekend mornings while he is sat in front of kids tv!

But I would be glad to meet up with some like minded people who speak the same language not just on the bike but to grab a coffee and compare notes.


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

*hello*

Hi Lee,

My name is Carlos, I´m from California but living in Cenes de la Vega now. I run and mountain bike a little, and would like to have someone to train with as well. I also taught karate for many years and would like someone to work out with as well. 


Cheers,

Carlos


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just moved to Spain from the US about a month ago and I definitely would like to join a bike-riding group so if you guys have one let me know!


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

mountain biker here hard tail ...

is granada the place to be?


----------

